# Aux video input to Lexus RX350 with nav?



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Has anyone had experience with sending an auxiliary video signal to the NAV screen in an RX350? Or any other Nav Lexus, it looks like the interface is the same. It's a 2009, with a rear cam.

I am going to put a Tracvision A7 satellite system in a buddies wifes RX and he would like to be able to see the video on the Nav screen. We are also putting in DVD headrest monitors so it would be nice if the DVD could be played on the Nav screen as well.

I have found a couple of interfaces that mention video but I believe they are talking about video from the ipod. 

Thanks


----------



## Petter (Jul 5, 2010)

There's a few different video interfaces to choose from like navtv.com and navvideo.com
You can head over to clubelexus.com and have a check with them.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Has anyone had experience with sending an auxiliary video signal to the NAV screen in an RX350? Or any other Nav Lexus, it looks like the interface is the same. It's a 2009, with a rear cam.
> 
> I am going to put a Tracvision A7 satellite system in a buddies wifes RX and he would like to be able to see the video on the Nav screen. We are also putting in DVD headrest monitors so it would be nice if the DVD could be played on the Nav screen as well.
> 
> ...


Check out Vais Technology. they have a piece that will get a video in. do video from Ipod, and unlock the factory nav for anytime adjustments.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I got one of thier ipod interfaces and a piece from nav video for the video input. I needed something that could do multiple video sources in and the GVIF or whatever handles multiple sources. 

I got this ipod interface... 

VAIS TECH Lexus RX 300/350/400 Ipod Car Kit SL2i-UP Kit - eBay (item 200585714404 end time Mar-21-11 08:22:49 PDT)

...and this video interface...

http://navvideo.com/navvideo-models-nv_gvif_lx.asp?Car=Lexus RX350

Plus some headrest DVD thingys. 

Thanks for your help. Thanks a ton to Petter too, he led me to the video selector.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> I got one of thier ipod interfaces and a piece from nav video for the video input. I needed something that could do multiple video sources in and the GVIF or whatever handles multiple sources.
> 
> I got this ipod interface...
> 
> ...


Cool, You will like the Vais peice. All they do is Toyota, Lexus, so they really know the cars well.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a Vias Tech unit in my LS430 works most of the time. Every now and then it gets messed up and I need to reset the unit. Otherwise works great.


----------

